# JAK SE MAS??



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

where are all my czech 2coolers?!?!

Im a Janik!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I'z knowz a Jerry Janik


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Not czech my self but the wife was a Krejci.


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

I know quite a few krejcis that grew up in Wharton.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

On my mother's side my Grandma was a Zapalac and my Grandpa was a Pesl.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

My Mom was a Orsak from Cameron. ok mít dobrý den


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My maiden name is Jurca (dad is from Needville) and I married a Triska.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

My Mom is a Svetlik from Hallettsville, TX.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I guess i fit in here with " KROLCZYK" as the last name.

I got it both ways Czech and Polish and the old family arrived through Galveston.

JAK SE MAS ! !

Dr. Krol


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*What Janik?*



matagorda_castaway said:


> where are all my czech 2coolers?!?!
> 
> Im a Janik!


My mother's maiden name was Janik, and I got a couple crazy uncles with the last name Janik, from the Lane City area, Jimmy and Kenny. Grandpa was Henry Janik, used to own the store right there on Highway 60 in Magnet.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

pomalle, jak se


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I am not Czech, but my wife has family who are Jakubiks from Snook.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

My mom is a Sefcik. Her mom was a Trzchalik (that spelling may be wrong)...

We grew up in Bryan. My Grandmother was in Caldwell. Had a Great Aunt in Cooks Point (in between). It was long distance call from Bryan to Caldwell, so for normal conversation Aunt Rosie was the go between... They would rattle in Czech for a while. Funny thing is all the stories that got mixed up in the relay....

My mom gets mad when people speak spanish to her. She starts talking in Czech. You should see the looks. LOL!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

My family came from Bohemia


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> My family came from Bohemia


Aren't Czech and Bohemians pretty much one the same??

I was told Czech are from the city and Bohemians are from the country.. haha


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Bohemians are Czech ********.


Have you ever heard the phrase, "Man, that one dare, it looks like a blue smoker, fa sure."


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Ty muj pritel pokud je toto pivo?


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

last name Matusek and dad grew up in wharton/hungerford. Still have the family farm out there. I married a cajun - go figure


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Nope, havent heard that one..


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

OK...I have been wondering this for a long time...What does this statement mean?


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> OK...I have been wondering this for a long time...What does this statement mean?


How are you?


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

Mother's side is Diersches from Moulton, Father's side is Hansliks from Moulton, now Halletsville. Got a whole bunch of Bohuslav in there as well.


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

Im a Smaistrla the familys from East Bernard


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

Haven't heard that for a long time - brings back memories of my youngest uncle and his great buddy Gene Selsnik(sp?). tks!:brew:


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

FlounderP said:


> Im a Smaistrla the familys from East Bernard


I have kinfolk in East Bernard (Vacek) I am a Kveton.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

My mother's parents Marek and Valenta and my dad's mother was czech, though there's no way I will even come close to the proper spelling. From Hallettsville.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Little-bit said:


> Ty muj pritel pokud je toto pivo?


na zdraví!


----------



## jbaca15 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm a Baca (pronounced Bah-ch-a). Mom was a Kolodziejcyk. Sounds like something you should put on sore muscles.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Mám Pivo


----------



## polacko (Jun 24, 2009)

I was born Polish but was raised by Bohemians.


----------



## trevman (Mar 22, 2009)

*half czech here*

Mothers maiden name is Jurek and her mothers name is Vlasta. She resides in wallis texas.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

capt.sandbar said:


> Aren't Czech and Bohemians pretty much one the same??
> 
> I was told Czech are from the city and Bohemians are from the country.. haha


kinda heard the same thing - but it sounds so much cooler to say "Bohemian" 

but - if I remember my family history correctly - they emigrated here before it was officially called "Czechoslovakia" and Bohemia was under it's own rule.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

My mom's maiden name was Onderek, so I'm 1/2 czech. Mom's family came to the US in 1907. I usually go with her to the Prague, Oklahoma Czech cemetery on memorial day, where lots of relatives are buried - just to hear mom pronounce all the names with no vowels.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

My grandmother and all her relatives on my mother's side were named Bozka and from Halletsville. Still have relatives living in that area.


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

man this is great. the funny part is, i recognize most of these names.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

My wifes grandma was a Jurica from Shiner


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Wick doesn't really sound czech, but both of my parents frequently spoke Czech. Mom's maiden name was Jurena and I grew up in Hallettsville. Plenty of Czechs. Janaks , Bludau, Grahman, etc.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Fine how are you (doec octee)


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

My dads side is Livanec from El Campo and his mothers maiden name was Pasak. My mom is a zajicek from Ganado.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

I remember the in-laws in East Bernard reading Svoboda, a czech newspaper.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Mother's maiden name was Lefner. Her mom,dad and brother came here right before WWI. They settled in central Texas near Jarrell. The area is known as Corn Hill--close to Theon. If you are on I35 north of Georgetown or south of Jarrell you will see an exit for Theon. Look to the east and you will see a church of in the distance--that's Corn Hill.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm not Czech, but boy I sure do love the guns they make!

http://cz-usa.com/

This one is my fav!http://cz-usa.com/products/view/cz-75-bd/


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Bohemians, Czech and Germans thanks for bringing beer and the acoridon to Texas. We tejanos love them!


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

jbaca15 said:


> I'm a Baca (pronounced Bah-ch-a). Mom was a Kolodziejcyk. Sounds like something you should put on sore muscles.


pm sent


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am a Pastusic, it was originally spelled Pastuzack. Ellis Island graciously changed it for my great grandfather.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

KIKO said:


> Bohemians, Czech and Germans thanks for bringing beer and the acoridon to Texas. We tejanos love them!


Yeah we do!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Grandparents Luchak & Victorin,other side Marek & Stavinoha, my wife Sopchak, Her Mom Prihoda, I'm going for 100% Bohemian bloodline on kidos. More pivo please!-Mike


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

how many of you guys remember going to the big dances at the SPJST hall and the Knights of Columbus and listening to Polka bands all night? Uncle was the manager of the cotton gin in East Bernard for years. Lots of good people in that area.


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

My mother was a Sefcik from Caldwell, Cooks Point area


----------



## DOUBLE-HOOKUP (Feb 28, 2006)

:texasflag

Mom's side 100% Czech (Kalinec), spoke czech all the time with her family and friends.Dad 100% German (Schwenk), could speak a lot of german, but he died early in my life. :texasflag So I'm 50/50%.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

The correct response would be: Dobre' Octjakta. Which BTW is misspelled but it means "I am fine". Real question is are you a "haunyak"? or fool or as* Get you some, Krenek is the name and look it up on w.urbandictionary.com if you got any ?'s. There are some 2coolers who can vouch for the definiton. B&P


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

My wife was a Krenek. Her Dad was from Old Dime Box, then I believe moved to Giddings.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

surfgrinder said:


> how many of you guys remember going to the big dances at the SPJST hall and the Knights of Columbus and listening to Polka bands all night? Uncle was the manager of the cotton gin in East Bernard for years. Lots of good people in that area.


Riverside,Swiss Alp, Wallace,Rosenburg and the Barons, Triumphs and Jeff and the Kikkers!Lots of miles to chase back then.-Mike


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

If you gotta a chunk of $$$$$ we related.  We are directly related to Krenek's from Industry,Columbus,Fayetteville,La Grange, well we kinda breed like good Catholic's should. B&P


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

According to my DNA profile I'm Norwegian/Viking/Norman. But I have drank a lot of Shiner beer and ate Pralik's sausage.


----------



## oysterlake1984 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Jak se máš*



Bevo&Pevo said:


> The correct response would be: Dobre' Octjakta. Which BTW is misspelled but it means "I am fine". Real question is are you a "haunyak"? or fool or as* Get you some, Krenek is the name and look it up on w.urbandictionary.com if you got any ?'s. There are some 2coolers who can vouch for the definiton. B&P


I don't know about your spellin' there Jr. Brown!
Jak se máš? Bears ***!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

We still listen to polka's with my parents and at family reunions, say Grace before Meals in Czech. Vrazel's in Danbury was a favorite place!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

It's much easier to say than spell. Call me on the phone and I'll make it straight for ya'. PM me with your # I got ?'s about your user name. B&P


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

*polka hour*

anyone remember the polka hour on 101.7 (out of Bay City, I think) on Saturday mornings in the early to mid 90's? Great music.


----------



## brisonmatula (Aug 12, 2005)

Matula here, live in Austin, raised in Corpus area. Grandfather had seven brothers, so I maybe related to some of you. Grandmother's maiden name is Juranek. 

As kids my grandparents would speak in Czech to one another when they didn't want us to understand what they were saying. Been to many Czech family reunions, czech weddings, etc. I always dreaded the Grand March as a kid!


----------



## Lawnboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kuba on one side; Janecka on the other. Most of the names posted are pretty familiar. Great post.


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

have some Czech in me but wife is full blood, maiden name Halata from hallettsville


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

maiden name Hrncir, mom was Cervenka, gradmom was Vasek
from Moraiva, Texas and the old country

I'm related to anybody in Texas with Hrncir as last name! (18 kids in the family!)

ladyfish


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

PUT ON SOME DUJKA BROTHERS! 

"in heaven there is no beer (no beer!) thats why we drink it here..."

im keepin the czech thing alive in my family-- i married a Prasatik!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

matagorda_castaway said:


> PUT ON SOME DUJKA BROTHERS!
> 
> "in heaven there is no beer (no beer!) thats why we drink it here..."
> 
> im keepin the czech thing alive in my family-- i married a Prasatik!


My favorite has always been the Julida Polka! I loved it when EJ and the Djuka Bros played it on the accordian on Extreme Home Makeover


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

my dad's cousin is EJ and the folks that were on extreme makeover are my second cousins. Nice to visit at the old family reunions in wharton.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

I always liked, "barley pop, barley pop, that naughty, naughty water, make you do things you hadn't oughter...:cheers: We used to listen to it at fulghum's bait camp on Saturday mornings before killing ducks and fish. Good times.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

My mother is Czech. My grandmother was born in the old country and came over when she was 6 and settled in Fayette county. I grew up with the Czech polka music. My mother is still fluent in Czech. The churches out that way still have the Czechs on one side and the Germans on the other. They still say the rosary in Czech before mass.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

PEVO? My brother in law is a Molnowski from Moulton. He says peva for beer( I allways say yes). Could it be the same? My wife is a Foretiech from Gulfport Miss.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

first of all, if you are from east bernard, you are automatically czech. my name is JUREK. many jurek's are located in the orchard area.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

My dad says that his grandfather was Czec and he says that our last name was originally spelled Hrbeck but thanks to the fine folks at Elis Island, the C was dropped and an E was added.

And on a sales call one time at my old job, the customer was a German who IMO was probably a member of Hitler's youths, well I told him my last name he asked me to repeat it, told me the "new" pronunciation was not right which I know to be true, looked at my business card, told me it was spelled wrong and then told me I was czec.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

There used to be a polka hour out of the radio station in Rosenberg on Saturday mornings. 

I remember "apples, peaches, pumpkin pie, who's not ready holler I, let's all play hide and seek".


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

what ever happened to bobby jones?


----------



## Nick Sodolak (Dec 11, 2005)

*Czech and Proud of it!*

I'm a Sodolak from the big town of Frydek. I loved growing up in that area where most everyone went to the one Catholic church, St. Mary's and it was around 500 families at the time. I miss the homemade Kolaches, strudel, sausage, sauerkraut and cracklins. My father is still around and I remember when Mom/Dad would speak Czech in the house so us kids didn't know what they were saying. My Great Grandfather came here from Frystaku, Czechoslavkia back in 1860, bought 100 acres at 1.60 per acre.
I still listen to my polkas/waltzes which drives my wife crazy. It brings back memories of spending time at grandpa/grandma's when they would listen to polkas from KFRD radio in Rosenberg back then. My dad MC-ed the Frydek Celebration for 50+ years, so I remember the old bands like Gil Bacha, Syl Krenek, Randy Reeds, Polka Stiks, etc. Lots of great memories.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Roll Out The Barrel


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

A huge effort has been put in by many volunteers and bunch of my family to make the Chzech Heritage Center in La Grange happen. If you have time stop by, link is attached. If you review the members of the board you will find many of your relatives:

http://www.czechtexas.org/


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Grand March is cool. How about the Red Ravens? Who knows what a real kolache is? Darn sure what they sell in the H-town metro area. Yeah, for the record I lived in East Barnyard for a couple years. Gary Vincik was a good friend of mine. B&P


----------



## Colonel William Travis (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a Fojtik (pronounced like Foyt with a tick on the end). Family came to America through Galveston and the name stayed the same but the name changed to Fojt or Foyt through Ellis Island. Through research, my last name use to be Voltek but in 805 ad the arch bishop of Prague got be-headed and the rest of the family said he was on his own and changed the name. Related to most of the Filipps in Danbury and have relatives in Moulton and Yoakum. Grew up in Angleton. 
Also, if anyone is interested there is a Czech cultural center in Houston now with a muesum and the lady that runs it gives Czech language lessons on Monday nights. She will talk your ear off if she knows your Czech and try to get you involved in the center.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Treybig here. Raised in Corpus but related to the Treybigs and Dornak's in El Campo


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

I was born in Victoria, raised in Wharton, and I was seven before I found out I was not Czech! 
Bob


----------



## katybuilder (Apr 18, 2006)

i was married to one if that counts, i learned some from her parents but had to ask her aunt this, and im gonna slaughter it i can say it but cant write it "procem moju si zebrat carolanu zajanu" i thought it was honorable to ask her parents in thier native tounge for her hand in marriage. kb


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

I know I fit in this category with *RUCKA*.
My all time favorite greeting is "How's it hanging." I can pronounce it but I won't try spelling it.


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

Mom is a Stavinoha from Fairchilds. I sure miss that farm.


----------



## laqua (Jan 9, 2006)

Born in Hallettsville. 50/50 czech - german (or as they are called by the elders a poolapoo) not sure about the spelling. 

Moms side was Keptra from East Bernard and Svetlik from Moravia outside of Hallettsville. 

Dads side was all german from Breslau a couple of miles from Hallettsville.

Moravia and Bohemia are regions of Czechoslavakia and the people were known as Moravians and Bohemians. Eventually all were called Bohemians here in Texas. 

Moms dad (Keptra)passed when she was two and grandma remarried a Konvicka. Used to go with grandpa Konvicka to the Shiner Brewery on Saturday mornings and drink rootbeer while he drank a few nickel beers in the hospitality room. Were talking the early 70s. Great times!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

My mother in law's maiden name is Muras from the Praha area. Jimmy Brosch played at our wedding 35 years ago. I still love the music.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Married a Zapalac from Sealy... I know what pevo is!


----------



## Max00 (Jun 16, 2007)

Vanek from the Dallas area now. Father was born in Hungerford, his mother was Wasek.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Hey Folks,
If you want to turn on Direct TV channel 345 on Saturday evenings you can get the " The Big Joe Polka Show ". I believe every polka song mentioned on this post has been played on the show. My parents really enjoy the music for about an hour. Most of the bands are from the mid west but good music. Tune in and enjoy.

Polkas and waltz still live on.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## laqua (Jan 9, 2006)

Grandparents talked czech to keep us young ones from knowing what was being said. Grandma used to make home made bread and kolaches every week end. Farm was in Witting (between Hallettsville and Moulton) and backed up to the Lavaca River. Grandpa kept an area of the bank cleared for us to catch catfish on cane poles.

Sure miss those poppy seed kolaches.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*polkas*

Gotta love the Beer Barrell polka and Circus Polka


portalto said:


> My favorite has always been the Julida Polka! I loved it when EJ and the Djuka Bros played it on the accordian on Extreme Home Makeover


----------



## Colonel William Travis (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahhhh Kolaches - hate when someone offers me a kolache and then hand you a pig in a blanket! Still trying to get the family recipe from my great aunt but she keeps saying she aint dead yet! If your ever near West (north of Waco), the Czech Stop has some great kolaches and baked goods. Got my Jak se Mas sticker there along with some great CD's of polka music. West even has a Czech Fest!


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Colonel William Travis said:


> Ahhhh Kolaches - hate when someone offers me a kolache and then hand you a pig in a blanket! Still trying to get the family recipe from my great aunt but she keeps saying she aint dead yet! If your ever near West (north of Waco), the Czech Stop has some great kolaches and baked goods. Got my Jak se Mas sticker there along with some great CD's of polka music. West even has a Czech Fest!


 Truer words were never spoken, I love Kolaches. Used to work with a guy from Shiner and his grandma would send them back with him. You want to talk about grown men fighting over food!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Colonel William Travis said:


> Ahhhh Kolaches - hate when someone offers me a kolache and then hand you a pig in a blanket! Still trying to get the family recipe from my great aunt but she keeps saying she aint dead yet! If your ever near West (north of Waco), the Czech Stop has some great kolaches and baked goods. Got my Jak se Mas sticker there along with some great CD's of polka music. West even has a Czech Fest!


I got my Got Pevo? shirt from them.


----------



## Colonel William Travis (Aug 26, 2009)

The usually get about 60 bucks from me every time I go through there, thats a lot of kolaches, bread and stuff.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Wharton and EC*

How about Brandl(not enough vowels) and Reichle? Czech and German grandparents? The Eulida Polka will be played at our football game tonight just like every other. That's the "All you Bohemians Stand up Anthem."


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

I guess you could call me 50/50, both of my parents are from Shiner and Grandma still lives there. My mother was a Blohm (German) and my father is a Vaclavik (Czech). Still visit my Grandma every two or three weeks and look forward to the holidays for Koloches, Strudel, poppy seed rolls and real pig in the blankets!!! Nothing like a cold Shiner on a hot day. Never really picked up the Czech language, but learned a lot of bad ones!!!!!!!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

btreybig said:


> Treybig here. Raised in Corpus but related to the Treybigs and Dornak's in El Campo


Sure u want to put that out in public?? LOL I grew up in El Campo and ran around with Treybigs and Dornaks great folks.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

rlw...know any of Hubenak clan? BTW, My fave is kolache is Poppyseed. B&P


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Shore do, had a few pevo's at "Slims" back in the day, only beer joint in the county with outdoor johns!! LOL


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Bet you know where Plainview Hall is. Good memories well most 'em. B&P


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

matagorda_castaway said:


> where are all my czech 2coolers?!?!
> 
> Im a Janik!


I went to HS with a Ernie Janik ( '71 Strake Jesuit Houston)...know him?


----------



## ron (Aug 3, 2005)

cousin is a Kresta


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> rlw...know any of Hubenak clan?


*Don't know if the same, but Roland Hubenak is one of the best fishermen to ever work the Gulf Coast.*


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

That's my Grandma's youngest brother. So he is my great uncle. You could say I know him. B&P And, yes he is a fishslayer.


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

Mother's maiden name was Jedlicka. IF you know any Jedlicka's, I can promise you, I'm related to them. We're all over the Texas Gulf Coast. Grandmother's from good 'ol Cornhill and my grandfather's from Grainger. 

I spent several of the first few years of my life in a playpen at the Rosenberg American Legion Hall, while my parents were drinking pevo and dancing at a battle dance!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Bet you know where Plainview Hall is. Good memories well most 'em. B&P


Met my wife at Plainview Hall dancing to Sammy and the Midnighters!! We hit all the halls back then KC in El Campo, SPJST in Hilje had to put quarters in the slot to make the AC come on (yeah I'm old), but at least they had AC Plainview and Nada parish hall just had windows and fans!! The Hubenak's I knew could really tear up the catfish in the Colorado river.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Sidewinder said:


> I know I fit in this category with *RUCKA*.
> My all time favorite greeting is "How's it hanging." I can pronounce it but I won't try spelling it.


Yak toe vizzee? Dolo. I know that's not how to spell it but U get the drift.


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

I married a Nemec originally from Corpus. We go every other year to the Maravian Hall for their family reunions. Their great Granddad was one of the orginal founders of the Hall.

Can't believe no one has posted up for the Majek's. One of my wife's relatives is married into the Majek family. I keep hoping one Christmas morning I'll see a new Extreme out in the driveway- but to this day, I'm still waiting.


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

My mothers maiden name was Vasut from Elcampo, Married a Bollom that claimed to be Bohemian..lol..


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I always thought Jak Se Mas was Spanish for something! LMAO!!

Thanks for the info


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I know some Gomez's:biggrin:


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Faltisek on my mother's side of the family.

A lot of my relatives were/are from Needville, Boling, Richmond, Rosenberg, E Bernard, Eagle Lake, El Campo, Wharton, Wallis and other smaller towns in-between.

I can't speak a lick of czech hwell:.


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

*Plainview Hall*



Bevo&Pevo said:


> Bet you know where Plainview Hall is. Good memories well most 'em. B&P


I live a little more than 6 curves from there. My parents had their wedding reception there in 1963. They have actually started having dances there on Saturday nights.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I've given Dave Kveton in POC a bunch of money...does that count? :biggrin:


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

rlw said:


> Met my wife at Plainview Hall dancing to Sammy and the Midnighters!! We hit all the halls back then KC in El Campo, SPJST in Hilje had to put quarters in the slot to make the AC come on (yeah I'm old), but at least they had AC Plainview and Nada parish hall just had windows and fans!! The Hubenak's I knew could really tear up the catfish in the Colorado river.


I was at the SPJST hall in Hillje a few months ago for a wedding reception. They still have the coin operated air conditioner. That was on the groom's checklist.... several rolls of quarters. *All those halls you talked about..... I'm most likely a result of one of those dances!!!*


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

HA HA been a bunch of families started on those gravel lots!!!


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

100% Czech here! Dad is a Sitka from Halletsville and Mom is a Cernoch fom Dubina near Weimar. Great post, brings back a lot of great memories!

Still visit the areas often and lots family everywhere in between. My parents also are fluent in Czech, mainly just to hide what they were saying to the kids. There are a lot of great kolache places around those areas, but you probably won't get nothing close to it around Houston.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

mud runner said:


> 100% Czech here! Dad is a Sitka from Halletsville and Mom is a Cernoch fom Dubina near Weimar. Great post, brings back a lot of great memories!
> 
> Still visit the areas often and lots family everywhere in between. My parents also are fluent in Czech, mainly just to hide what they were saying to the kids. There are a lot of great kolache places around those areas, but you probably won't get nothing close to it around Houston.


I know alot of folks from Halletsville Highdecker (sp?) komo (sp?) Brewer and Sciba's (sp?) been a long time.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

korenek here.who knows what klobasnekee is? i know it's mispelled,but they good. kin to zapalac's on my dads side.my grandmother was a zapalac.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm driving down to Rockport from Fort Worth tonight, and with all this talk I'm gonna have to stop at West for some Kolaches. Ok, I stop there everytime I drive home to Hallettsville or the coast. Some of the best Kolaches in the state, almost as good as my mom's!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Kristof here......
Dad raised in Caldwell area Deanville to be more specific.Now i moved back here. on land my Great Grandfather received from a land Grant


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Dad's folks were Katchtik, mostly from Hallettsville and RG valley area. Grandma tried to keep the czech spirit alive in the family till the day she died.

Most folks don't know what a _real_ kolache is :cheers:


----------



## wireless-fisherman (Aug 27, 2009)

Are there any Mahalitc's or Rucka's from the Nada/ Garwood area on here. My family grew up there and the Mahalitc's are my cousins.


----------



## tycoon (May 12, 2008)

My last name is Bartek I grew up in El Campo. My dad was originally from Moulton. His mothers maiden name was Faltisek. We are also kin to the Koncaba's from Moulton. I grew up listening to Al's (Kozel) Polka Party on KULP in El Campo....................:brew::brew::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

My Dad's Mom and Dad were from Moravia. They came over when they were very young. My grandmother was an Orsag from Buckholts and my grandfather and his brother came through town as itinerant cotton pickers and rented a room at their house. The brothers married sisters. My grandfather was supposed to be from down along the coast somewhere. His name was Krall and he eventually had a farm down on the Little River at the bridge. I was born and raised in Robstown with the Malek's, Rektorik's, Hrncir's, Kubala's, Novasod's, Havren's, etc. Went to the SPJST many a weekend both there and in Corpus. I had to learn to make my own kolaches because there was no one to get them from. My favorite is apricot.


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

Buffett Fan said:


> I went to HS with a Ernie Janik ( '71 Strake Jesuit Houston)...know him?


No, unfortunately, I dont know him. There are about 235234 Janiks in Texas because the "old" spellings of names got lumped into the easier spelling of Janik. Janicek, Janus, Jan, Janak and Jansky....they are mostly Janiks in America.

Also, I agree 100% that apricot kolaches are the best.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

matagorda_castaway said:


> No, unfortunately, I dont know him. There are about 235234 Janiks in Texas because the "old" spellings of names got lumped into the easier spelling of Janik. Janicek, Janus, Jan, Janak and Jansky....they are mostly Janiks in America.
> 
> *Also, I agree 100% that apricot kolaches are the best*.


Cheese kolaches are the best! 2nd is prune. Go to the Kolache Bakery on Bingle close to Long Point and you can get some great kolaches. The owners are originally from Halletsville. The dough (bread) is absolute!


----------



## KUBALA KUSTOM (Oct 17, 2007)

*jak se mas*

Last name of Kubala here............love that pivo


----------



## Lockwasher (Sep 8, 2005)

Kostroun originally from Marak community near Cameron - Buckholts. Went to church that was in czech, can follow a conversation, but never learned to speak it. My grandmother only spoke czech so we never really talked to her. Mother was German so we only spoke english at home. Now from Lake Belton, Canyon Lake, and Aransas Pass.


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Last name is KNESEK,i'm down at Schicke Point now by way of the great little town of EAST BERNARD.Dad is from Rock Island.


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

My mothers maiden name is Slavik, from Shiner


----------



## Barefoot (Feb 8, 2009)

My last name is Prcin, from the Belton area. Also love pivo and homemade wine!


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

My last name is Mazac from Sealy. I think I may know a few of you. 

There still is local polka show every afternoon on the Columbus radio station. 98.3 KULM.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

100% Czech Here! I'm a Janak born in Houston. But my mom (Jalufka) was born in Shiner and my dad was born in Sweet Home. This thread brings back all kinds of memories. If you are in the Shiner/Halletsville area you'll see the Janak name everywhere. My great grandfather came from the now Czech Republic with eight brothers and boy did they propagate well!


----------



## bstars (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm a Kresta born in Houston. Parents live in Moulton. Been to Janak Packing in Halletsville many times, though not in a while.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Neumie.....next time you stop in West....you need to go downtown....little bit better kolach!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I moved my family from the panhandle, rife with English, Irish, and a few Germans, to Belton. After we got here I kept meeting folks with names ending in 'k'. Had no clue what a Bohemian was but it didn't take long for me to realize where that Vondracek guy I knew in college got that sense of humor and that accent. 

I've ended up with many good friends from east Bell County in the last 20 years. 

One of my favorite quotes from one of dems Grandfather was, "You don wan no stik yer finger in der, dat's fer sure".

I'm still trying to get won dem sombiches to pick up a bar tab.LOL


----------



## TexasSnowStorm (Jun 28, 2009)

Masek from Fayette county. Mom born and raised in Schulenburg, dad from Flatonia.


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

Enviroman said:


> 100% Czech Here! I'm a Janak born in Houston. But my mom (Jalufka) was born in Shiner and my dad was born in Sweet Home. This thread brings back all kinds of memories. If you are in the Shiner/Halletsville area you'll see the Janak name everywhere. My great grandfather came from the now Czech Republic with eight brothers and boy did they propagate well!


ha! my dad is one of 11 kids!


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

matagorda_castaway said:


> ha! my dad is one of 11 kids!


Yup! Lot's of farming families and catholics in the czech communities. I guess we can't complain about the lack of birth control in the hispanic communities! hwell:


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm a Lubojasky, when they came over they made their home in Bellville (Kenney), now most of us live in Sugar Land.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

I had a guy once tell me that the difference between a czech and a bohemian is that czechs live in town and bohemians live in the country...............lol


----------

